# How to train from standing start to 260km ride in two weeks?



## esvee (16 Mar 2022)

Hello

Some brief background, I'm a decent amateur cyclist (or I was) but have largely been focussing on running this year and have only done 550km of riding, and due to work pressures and holidays have done basically nothing for two weeks now. I also now have Covid and don't expect to be able to train until the start of next week at the earliest. 

All of this is a problem because on 2nd April I'm doing the Tour of Flanders sportive, the full fat version at 260km with c.2,250m of climbing and all the cobbles. I'm mildly petrified. I have done rides of this distance in the past but not with this amount of elevation and the cobbles. 

I'm looking for advice on what I can do in those two weeks to give me the best chance of completing the event on the day. I have an indoor trainer and can probably give 2/3 hours on weekdays and have the w/e of 26/27 March free for long rides. 

Conscious that even though my case of Covid has been mild I probably don't want to be doing high intensity efforts too early. If anyone can offer any advice about how I might structure training in the time I have (and whether any taper is advisable/necessary?) it would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## T4tomo (16 Mar 2022)

do a bit of turbo work and then ride 160km on 26th or 27th and hope for the best.....


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Mar 2022)

I think you're going to have to rely on your innate fatigue resistance (which if you're lucky is high) and mental strength. I don't know if you're going to be able to make a huge amount of difference in terms of fitness in that time.

You'll be playing off two issues: Go too fast and you burn out your reserves too quickly, go too slow and you just make things worse for yourself because it takes longer ... and longer. So try to see if you can figure out what is the best sustainable level of exertion for you.

So one suggestion would be to do some experiments with a heart rate monitor to find out what your optimum long range sustainable heart rate should be and try to ride at or around that. Now, I know zip about the science of heart rate training so that might be cobblers, and I don't know how you'd go about it. But it's a thought.

Also test-run the food/drink that you'll be using. 

The good news is that 2,250m of ascent in 260km is basically flat. So it's flat with some nasty little climbs thrown in. It's certainly not a climb-fest.

And use lots of chamois cream.


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Mar 2022)

If I were you I would start tapering, the ride is only a couple of week away. 

In all seriousness, it is too late to meaningfully sort out your fitness, you will just have to rely on the fact that you have done rides like this in the past. I would do some gentle rides and just aim for time in the saddle to reacquaint your arse with it.


----------



## matticus (16 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> The good news is that 2,250m of ascent in 260km is basically flat. So it's flat with some nasty little climbs thrown in. It's certainly not a climb-fest.


I would disagree with "flat". It would be at least "fairly rolling", if they were spread out like in a typical Southern England route - and if most of the climbs are cobbled, then that's as hard as doing a load more elevation on top.. So, agreed, not a _ton _of climbing. But then I've done more than 500k on the bike this month, let alone this year, so that might be easy for me to say ... ;-)

I think it will be a hard day out - the 255km of Paris-Roubaix felt a long way, despite _really _being (almost) pan flat.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Mar 2022)

esvee said:


> Some brief background, I'm a decent amateur cyclist (or I was) but have largely been focussing on running this year and have only done 550km of riding, and due to work pressures and holidays have done basically nothing for two weeks now.


I think the answer depends on the specifics of the underlined bit. Exactly how decent and when did you stop - if it was literally just before the new year, maybe you haven't lost as much fitness as you may think.
Have to ask though, if you knew this was coming - why neglect riding and switch to running? Also the covid thing is bad luck and very difficult to give guidance as it may have affected you more than you realise - not sure I would fancy risking it tbh. Good luck though - oh and I agree with the above about elevation, if my decimal to imperial head conversions are legit then it's far from flat, the cobbles will exaggerate it, shirley...


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2022)

260km is a long way if you've not been riding anywhere near that distance. It's going to hurt, a lot!


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> I would disagree with "flat". It would be at least "fairly rolling", if they were spread out like in a typical Southern England route - and if most of the climbs are cobbled, then that's as hard as doing a load more elevation on top.. So, agreed, not a _ton _of climbing. But then I've done more than 500k on the bike this month, let alone this year, so that might be easy for me to say ... ;-)
> 
> I think it will be a hard day out - the 255km of Paris-Roubaix felt a long way, despite _really _being (almost) pan flat.


Yeah, "flat" was maybe a bit excessive. And I do realise I haven't factored in cobbles, which I've never experienced. But my point was that elevation shouldn't be the issue.

My personal view is that less than 1,000m per 100km or 1% overall is in the "flat" classification because, although I don't live anywhere particularly hilly, I have to try very hard to plan rides that are in this bracket.



Sittingduck said:


> if my decimal to imperial head conversions are legit


I make it 161 miles and 7,382 feet.


----------



## MichaelO (16 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yeah, "flat" was maybe a bit excessive. And I do realise I haven't factored in cobbles, which I've never experienced. But my point was that elevation shouldn't be the issue.
> 
> My personal view is that less than 1,000m per 100km or 1% overall is in the "flat" classification because, although I don't live anywhere particularly hilly, I have to try very hard to plan rides that are in this bracket.


I'd usually agree with the 1% argument...but even I know that most of that climbing is packed in the last half/third. The first ~75-100km is almost pan flat.


----------



## MichaelO (16 Mar 2022)

OP - switch to one of the shorter routes?


----------



## matticus (16 Mar 2022)

MichaelO said:


> I'd usually agree with the 1% argument


If we keep anal-ysing this it will get pretty tedious ... so what I'll say it that YES! the 1% figure is quite a good benchmark, but i can't agree with such black/white distinctions. Clearly you can't take out a 10m climb and transform a hilly route into a flat one!
Right, sorry. I'll shut up about flatness now. 





If you lot do ...


----------



## All uphill (16 Mar 2022)

Buy an ebike and a spare battery.

Good luck, and make sure you have an escape plan.


----------



## si_c (16 Mar 2022)

You can probably do it, but it will hurt. A lot. If you can pace yourself properly and eat plenty you might be ok. I'd suggest trying to do a 160km or 180km ride to check you can pace properly, if you can't do that distance, reconsider or do a shorter route on the day.


----------



## HLaB (16 Mar 2022)

If you've done the distance before @esvee you'll be fine, the half life of muscles is massive so you endurance won't have disappeared overnight. FWIW I did the Full Flanders back in 2013 and the first half is flat and all the climbing is in the 2nd part, so its rather lumpy then but the numbers of competitors means you are forced to walk up some of the cobbled climbs giving you a break. The 2nd half is the more enjoyable part which I've repeated several times including in 2018 when unknown to me I had cancer induced chronic fatigue (a catastrophic iron deficiency). If its doable in that state anyone can do it. The temperature is weird in Belgium I've did the long one when it was minus at the start and snowing at the end but the year later I did the medium one in near 20deg. Enjoy 👍


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2022)

That is a '_Glass nearly full_' attitude; I'll go with the '_Glass nearly empty_'...!  

I hope that I and the other naysayers are wrong, but I reckon it will be a difficult day out. And remember to take lights for the difficult _night _out to get to the finish...


----------



## dan_bo (16 Mar 2022)

Buy Yourself a spare arse you'll be reet.


----------



## cougie uk (16 Mar 2022)

Whatever pace you thought you could do - set off at less than that and keep eating and drinking. Set a timer so every 15 or 20 mins you have a bite of something or a swig of energy drink. 

I'd probably spend the time making sure your bike is ready for it and you have the right kit with you.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Mar 2022)

Ask Lance.


----------



## CXRAndy (17 Mar 2022)

160 miles. Cut it mentally into 4 slices. 
Lets say your 40mile pace is 2hr15. Ride each section around 3 hours. 

Eat and drink like others have said every 20 mins. Plain food for first half at least. Sugary carbs for later when you'll need it. 

Long old day, good luck There is very little you can do to prepare now


----------



## Svendo (17 Mar 2022)

Like others have said be prepared for a slow survivable pace, if there’s a time cut consider aiming to just make it and use any extra in the last leg.
But seeing you currently have Covid, beware viral fatigue and be aware you may need to bail rather than do long term damage. Currently it’s not knowable how that will affect you in 2 weeks time however mild it might be now, and a 260km ride could reveal a condition that might not have been noticed otherwise.

If it were me I would be seriously considering switching to a shorter route, and being able to enjoy the ride more and cause less risk to my long term health. There will be other rides.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2022)

Good luck. For that distance. You're going to need it.


----------



## T4tomo (17 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That is a '_Glass nearly full_' attitude; I'll go with the '_Glass nearly empty_'...!
> 
> I hope that I and the other naysayers are wrong, but I reckon it will be a difficult day out. And remember to take lights for the difficult _night _out to get to the finish...


I remember watching what i thought was the tail end of the coast to coast in a day (140/150 miles) rolling into Whitby. I drove inland 8 miles or so to see my sister for a hour or two and driving back I was still passing the real (illuminated) tail end at 10pm at night. It must be quite soul destroying facing 1:3 Limber Hill at 10pm having started out at 7am! Fair play to the organisers as the finish was still manned at 11pm.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2022)

Svendo said:


> Like others have said be prepared for a slow survivable pace, if there’s a time cut consider aiming to just make it and use any extra in the last leg.
> But seeing you currently have Covid, beware viral fatigue and be aware you may need to bail rather than do long term damage. Currently it’s not knowable how that will affect you in 2 weeks time however mild it might be now, and a 260km ride could reveal a condition that might not have been noticed otherwise.
> 
> If it were me I would be seriously considering switching to a shorter route, and being able to enjoy the ride more and cause less risk to my long term health. There will be other rides.


I agree. I once collapsed unconscious at the side of the road when trying to ride up a moderately steep hill (Heptonstall Rd - > Lee Wood). That was a few days after having a cold. Since then I have been a lot more cautious about recovering properly from illness before major exertion!


----------



## esvee (18 Mar 2022)

Thanks for all the feedback! Basically I am going to try and get in one long ride to build up a bit of stamina and apart from that just take it very steady, fuel constantly and, well, accept that I am going to go to some dark places both physically and mentally. I've never yet had to step off on an organised ride so I'm hoping that this won't be a first, but it's certainly going to be an enormous challenge.


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Mar 2022)

esvee said:


> Thanks for all the feedback! Basically I am going to try and get in one long ride to build up a bit of stamina and apart from that just take it very steady, fuel constantly and, well, accept that I am going to go to some dark places both physically and mentally. I've never yet had to step off on an organised ride so I'm hoping that this won't be a first, but it's certainly going to be an enormous challenge.


Please report back after the ride so we can see how it all went.

You might want a huge tub of this beforehand






and a tub of this for after


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> Please report back after the ride so we can see how it all went.
> 
> You might want a huge tub of this beforehand
> View attachment 635842
> ...




Actually... for really long rides.. I do use Sudocreme before.


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Mar 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Actually... for really long rides.. I do use Sudocreme before.


Clever, start the healing process whilst the ride is in progress. I wonder if the Scottoiler can be repurposed to deliver a load straight into his bibs.


----------



## matticus (18 Mar 2022)

Prevention always better than cure in such matters!


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Mar 2022)

I would be concerned about doing so much so soon after a viral infection.
I made that mistake once . I started the ride feeling just fine. At the end, I fell off the bike and it took weeks to recover.


----------



## Legs (18 Mar 2022)

I ran a marathon in 2016 when recovering from a chesty cough (which I'd had for two weeks, but which was getting much better). I finished in 3:23 but then carried on coughing for 5 or 6 weeks afterwards.


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Apr 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> Please report back after the ride so we can see how it all went.
> and a tub of this for after
> View attachment 635843





ianrauk said:


> Actually... for really long rides.. I do use Sudocreme before.


Your @rse will be limiting factor, but your previous cycling capabilities will stand you in good stead tomorrow.
Sudocrem before, prophylactically, for me.
Good luck (in the unlikely event you see this before starting) and as @Milkfloat said, let us know how it went!


----------



## cougie uk (2 Apr 2022)

Hope the weather is kind for you. Looked snowy yesterday.


----------



## Saluki (2 Apr 2022)

Good luck today.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2022)

I wonder what happened??


----------



## CXRAndy (12 Apr 2022)

Shall we presume it didn't go to plan or go ahead at all from the silence


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2022)

Probrably still asleep and unable to work from the excessive excursion.


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Apr 2022)

ianrauk said:


> the excessive excursion


Sometimes autocorrect plays a blinder. Love it!
Alternatively you have been at that crossword book.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2022)

I think the effort of making those 2 posts was too much for him/her, so (s)he is having a long rest!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I think the effort of making those 2 posts was too much for him/her, so (s)he is having a long rest!



Maybe he is in training to make his posts 260 days apart…


----------



## Gwylan (16 Apr 2022)

20 years of living and cycling in Flanders screams watch the cobbles and the number of participants. Safer than Box Hill on summer weekend though. 

You can do the distance.
Really cover the nutrition and hydration 
And the other bits.
Oh, and watch the cobbles!

The weather in Belgium can be all 4 seasons in one day.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2022)

Gwylan said:


> 20 years of living and cycling in Flanders screams watch the cobbles and the number of participants. Safer than Box Hill on summer weekend though.
> 
> You can do the distance.
> Really cover the nutrition and hydration
> ...


You are a few weeks late!


----------



## Gwylan (16 Apr 2022)

Story of my life.....


----------



## tinywheels (26 Jun 2022)

I assume the original poster is still in intensive care or is long buried. 
A post to fill in for our fevered imaginations would be awesome.


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Jun 2022)

I know posters don't owe us anything, but its a tad frustrating to left in the lurch


----------



## Saluki (28 Jun 2022)

Perhaps we need a list of great starter threads with no resolution. Then we can weave great tales of dering-do around the campfire, while supping tea and eating cake.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jun 2022)

Give him time, he may not have finished yet.


----------

